# Can You Find The Hawk In This Photo?



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2019)

This photo was taken on the shore of the river near our condo development. There is a hawk in the photo just waiting for its next meal. 

Can you find it?


----------



## msmofet (Dec 7, 2019)

I put a circle around the hawk.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 7, 2019)

msmofet said:


> I put a circle around the hawk.
> 
> View attachment 37666



I think I see it behind that stump of branch circled.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 7, 2019)

Yep, I saw it right away Andy.
 I've always been fascinated by birds of prey, and I've been privileged to be up close and personal with them a number of times, including Falconing in the UK. 

One afternoon I was reading on our front porch, and enjoying watching Red Tailed Hawks "making lazy circles in the sky"  over our mountain, when one of them made a landing on the rail of the porch, not six feet from where I was sitting. I was awe struck, being as still as I could while he sat there looking at me for about a minute. 

When he flew off, I realized he had been checking out a realistic looking bunny I had on the stair landing. It was one of those "moments" like in my signature.


----------

